# My Vizsla's Intelligence



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

irks me sometimes! We have never fed Pumpkin table scraps or a treat from the table. In fact we are occasional treaters. She is very picky about her meals, but she has also become quite the beggar. A habit I find annoying, and she knows it. If I see her moving in the direction of the table (dinner) or around the kids while having a snack after school, I tell her to "place." That means go to your bed in the kitchen. She does. If I forget to tell her to "stay" & leave the room, she makes her move to stalk. I can supervise that, but I suppose the hope of a morsel is too good to give up the behavior. When my youngest is outside eating a popsicle or with snack, I am close by. P knows this & begging or literally taking the snack is out of the question. So P's new move she has fine tuned to an art is: staking a position, picking up a trot, & backs into my daughter to knock her off balance. 9 times out of 10, some or all of the goodie will fall on the ground, and P delights in her prize !! This is very deliberate, because I have observed it too many times. I watched the scenario just a few minutes ago through the window. In the south, "Punk'n" is sometimes an affectionate pronunciation of Pumpkin. We often affectionately call Pumpkin "Punk," but there are times she truly is a punk !!


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, I can totally see this happening, funny yet not funny. 

I had a childhood cat that would hook his paw around my arm and pull when eating at the dinner table thus causing my food to fall off the fork and onto the floor. He was a huge monster of a cat, and always managed to beat the dog to the scraps that fell onto the floor!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't mess with a monster cat! When I was 16, I worked in a vet's office for the summer. Lesson: Cats are very crafty & I dind't have to suit up in steel to help with any breed of dog (except a ChowChow). Funny that you mention a cat. Vizslas are suppose to be the most cat like dogs ie: cat like paws, cleanliness etc. At least according to Animal Planet's Dogs 101--my oldest daughter's face show ;D


----------

